# Ginseng for dogs?



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, Sir N finished off the last of his pain medication a couple of days ago and he is starting to get stiffish again. I don't really want him on pain medication day in and day out. I'd rather use a more natural remedy. And, since I'm developing a rather suspicious sniffle, I bought a hot ginseng drink on the way home to combat this possible cold that might be lurking about in my system and that got me thinking: Is ginseng good for dogs? I can get Sir N to eat almost anything and think it's yummy, so the rather, ah, strong taste shouldn't be a problem. (He thought of his pain medication as a treat and got excited every single time.)

Anyway, I'm rambling, which is a sure sign of potential snot overload.

Can I give ginseng to my dogs?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 25 2005, 05:56 AM
> *Well, Sir N finished off the last of his pain medication a couple of days ago and he is starting to get stiffish again.  I don't really want him on pain medication day in and day out.  I'd rather use a more natural remedy.  And, since I'm developing a rather suspicious sniffle, I bought a hot ginseng drink on the way home to combat this possible cold that might be lurking about in my system and that got me thinking:  Is ginseng good for dogs?  I can get Sir N to eat almost anything and think it's yummy, so the rather, ah, strong taste shouldn't be a problem.  (He thought of his pain medication as a treat and got excited every single time.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling, which is a sure sign of potential snot overload.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is he on a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement? My favorite is Cosequin. 

Another thing to look into is acupuncture.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I didn't know ginseng had been through testing for effectivenss for colds or pain. I have not heard that it works for either one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with JMM about getting Sir N on a good glucosamine supplement. I use Glycoflex for Lady and it has made a huge difference.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N's supplements are in the mail on the way here. International shipping takes time.







I don't know if ginseng has been tested by westerners to see if it is as effective as millions of Asians over thousands of years have found it to be. All I know is that I came home feeling like death warmed over once and drank one and felt much better within hours. I drank one last night, when I thought I was getting a full-blown nasty cold (had all the symptoms: fever, stuffy/running nose, stiff neck, headache, sore throat, etc.) and here I am feeling normal with just one nostril slightly stuffy. I did not take any Western medication.  If ginseng and a night's sleep do that much, what need have I for western cold medicine and all of it's side effects?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi there! I was rather curious about this as well...being Chinese, it seems like my family always have some ginseng laying around









I googled it and found this information : The source

Veterinary & Aquatic Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc. 

Ginseng's scientific names are Panax ginseng and Panax quinquefolius. 
It is used by humans to increase mental acuity, boost metabolism, improve attitude, purify blood, increase circulation, stimulate the endocrine system, decrease fatigue, and improve vision. It has been used to treat animals with cachexia (extreme weight loss, such as that due to a chronic disease like cancer) or anorexia, depression, nerve disorders, systemic (throughout the body) infections, wounds that will not heal, and cats with leukemia.

It may enhance the release of insulin, thus decreasing the blood glucose levels.

Side effects include sleeplessness, muscle tension, and edema in humans.

It is the root that is used, and it may be found in a variety of forms including fresh, dried, tincture, tea, capsules, and elixirs.


----------

